# GT 6000 quits after about 30 minutes



## DaveNY (May 31, 2015)

Hello, I have a 199? gt6000 that I got used. After fixing some switches atc it ran OK but always required choke to run well. I have changed the carb, and fuel pump ( I have another engine) and for the most part have been able to use the tractor. Now it runs for about 1/2 hour then quits. After cooling off for a few hours it starts right up. Today I re-routed the fuel line outside of the engine shroud thinking maybe it was vapor locking but still did the same thing. The fuel filter never seems to be full of fuel and I would think it would because it is lower than the inlet to the fuel pump. I replaced the entire fuel line and filter.

Any other ideas?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Posting the Sears 917.xxxxxx number is always helpful to see exactly what engine, electrical schematic etc. your tractor has.

That said-
Loosen gas cap for a few seconds when the problem occurs. Possible venting issue?

I'd check the quality of the spark when cold.
Check when problem occurs and compare. You may have a heat sensitive coil.


----------

